# Carp in macomb county????



## ThatDude (May 2, 2016)

I live in macomb and im new new to carp fishing. Im looking for any good places in or near macomb. Any advice would be greatly appreciate it thank you


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

The spillway or back basin at metro beach


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

You can fish for carp at Stoney Creek Metro Park as well, I've caught a few there over the years. There's also good size pike in those lakes.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

spill way will be loaded when it gets warmer..gar in there to


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

When I was a kid we would go behind the Rotary park out on 29 Mile Rd.There was an old dam back there that had a really deep hole that always held a lot of carp.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

They took the damn out and it wrecked the whole. A few fish go in there,but nothing like it was.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> They took the damn out and it wrecked the whole. A few fish go in there,but nothing like it was.


Dam they ruin all the good fishing spots.That spot used to be awesome you never knew what you would pull out of there.I'll bet they even pulled the old Jeep frame out from behind where the dam was.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes, taking out that damn ruined one of the best fishing holes on the river.


----------



## ThatDude (May 2, 2016)

Thanks every body i really appreciate the help. I will definitely be fishing these locations very soon !!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Clinton river right downtown my Clemens. Chum them with popcorn. Then toss out a popcorn fly.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Clinton river right downtown my Clemens. Chum them with popcorn. Then toss out a popcorn fly.


I don't think I have ever seen that particular pattern.Could you post a picture.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mine are mangled. When I get back to the bench. It's just loops of white fiber with a little yellow sharpie highlights.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Clinton river right downtown my Clemens. Chum them with popcorn. Then toss out a popcorn fly.





ESOX said:


> Mine are mangled. When I get back to the bench. It's just loops of white fiber with a little yellow sharpie highlights.


Cool I have never seen one before.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This one looks like much easier tie than my homebrew.......
http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/flies/carp-flies/rainys-popcorn-ball.html


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Clinton river right downtown my Clemens. Chum them with popcorn. Then toss out a popcorn fly.


******* STEELHEAD ,used to do that a Heritage park in Taylor, with white yarn tied on like a clown glow, never knew they had a popcorn fly, there was always kids throwing popcorn off the pier, on weekends and they loved cotton wood seeds 
These are almost free just don't trim tight


----------

